# Detroit River bfl August19 Boater Link



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Figured it is a long shot but looking for a boater link for Detroit River bfl. I am already signed up as a co-angler. Call 2164700867 if interested.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

are you on facebook? If so there is a specific page for bfl anglers looking for links. Its how I land mine usually. Put a post up and usually a boater will link up.


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> are you on facebook? If so there is a specific page for bfl anglers looking for links. Its how I land mine usually. Put a post up and usually a boater will link up.


Thanks I will look into it. Ended up fishing anyway. Ended up 11th and caught big bass on the co-angler side.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I stood in line with a guy who had a big bass he thought would of won big bass.....had a white jersey on....believe it said Odin on it....wasnt you was it?


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> I stood in line with a guy who had a big bass he thought would of won big bass.....had a white jersey on....believe it said Odin on it....wasnt you was it?


No I saw him but was about 5 or 6 behind him. I Was one of the last boats to weigh in.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ahh right on! I was right in front of him in a green shirt with a white Hookerz hat on! Im ready for the lake erie bfl in sept!


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

I am actually fishing the buckeye division on Lake Erie for that one. Either way good luck.


----------



## Stevehoffman3102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys, im looking to fish co-angler next year for bfl/buckeye. Do you guys know anyone or anyplace i can go to see if guys want to practice? Im willing to help with gas.


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Stevehoffman3102 said:


> Hey guys, im looking to fish co-angler next year for bfl/buckeye. Do you guys know anyone or anyplace i can go to see if guys want to practice? Im willing to help with gas.


Mainly you have to know a willing boater to take you out. Maybe your link if you have one or just make a post here and see if you get a response.


----------

